# [SOLVED] Gentoo as GAME SERVER

## gall

Jak w temacie. Jest konieczna jakaś specjalna konfiguracja? Bo już drugi raz słyszę opinie "Bo na debianie to lepiej chodzi" więc pytam o co chodzi?

P.S. Proszę o wszelkie sugestię dotyczące optymalizacji dla maszyn dedykowanych do tego typu zastosowań.

----------

## SlashBeast

jakiś preempt, przewyskoki CONFIG_HZ i to chyba tyle.

----------

## gall

Możesz zgłębić temat? Jak bardzo wpłynie to na optymalizację boxa z tymi zadaniami?

```
This patch adds a CONFIG_HZ option to x86, allowing the kernel-

internal HZ to be reduced from 1000 to 512 or 100. This solves

lost timer interrupt problems on really old machines like my 486.

According to Alan Cox, HZ==1000 is also harmful on some laptops

(presumably due to long SMI windows), so this patch should be

useful for those too.
```

http://lwn.net/Articles/56378/

Preemption Patches czy  może lepiej Low-Latency Patches?

----------

## SlashBeast

Zadne patches.

```
CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y
```

Zalezy co Ty chcesz tam hostowac, jaka aplikacja, jaki masz sprzet, ile osob bedzie naraz podlaczonych, ile kopii serwera gry/gier bedzie odpalone i tak dalej, ale Wyskoki CONFIG_HZ + PREEMPT zawsze wpływał sympatycznie na serwery gier.

----------

## gall

Ok jutro to sprawdzę i znam relację jaki dało efekt przy 25serwerach CS'a. 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zadne patches.

 

Z linku można wywnioskować że kiedyś to był patch potem wcielono to w main kernel.

P.S. Box to core2duo 8gb ramu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaki ten core2, 65 czy 45nm? I, z jakim taktowaniem?

----------

## gall

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz 65nm

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie wiem jak z wydajnoscia hlds (czy tego co sie teraz uzywa do stawiania serwerow Counter Strike_ ale sadze, ze powinno to dzialac bez zajakniecia sie, jezeli botow nie bedziesz odpalal a serwer bedzie tylko hostowal gry to sadze, ze bedzie to bardzo fajnie dzialac.

----------

## gall

Zmiany wprowadzone. Na ocenę rezultatów poczekamy aż serwer będzie bardziej obciążony.

@SlashBeast: Dzięki za pomoc.

-----------------

Jeszcze jedna sprawa. Jak serwer jest BARDZO obciążony są problemy z dostaniem się poprzez ssh. Istnieje możliwość przydzielenie konkretnych zasobów łączą/procesora/pamięci dla ssh bądź innej usługi?

Chodzi o zrobienie tego statycznie.

----------

## SlashBeast

mozesz chyba limitowac cpu przez ulimit/limits.conf dla usera/userow gdzie są serwery gier, powinno to wystarczyc jako-tako.

Tak sobie jeszcze to rozkminiam i dochodze do wniosu, ze poza CONFIG_PREEMPT=y CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y ustawienie CONFIG_HZ=1000 to nie jest chyba genialny pomysl, przy dualcore daje to 2000Hz i traci sie troche na wydajnosci przez to czekanie na events, sprawdz z CONFIG_HZ=300 jak to bedzie latac, da to 600Hz albo CONFIG_HZ=432 (864Hz efektywne) który jest przez wielu polecany dla Dualcore low latency desktopow a wlasnie o niska latencje (ambitne slowo) chodzi przy serwerach gier, ale by moc ustawic 432 musisz zmodowac kernel albo uzyc juz gotowego moda jak zen-sources (np. http://zen-sources.org/files/2.6.28-zen10.patch.lzma).

Co do mulenia lacza, to moze jakis HTB czy iptablesem zabawa? Porty uzywane przez Counter-Strike ograniczyc do 80% lacza np.

Do ustawiania limitu pamieci tez jest ulimit/limits.conf

http://kerneltrap.org/node/16431 takie cos jeszcze wynalazlem

----------

## gall

Hmm czyli raczej klasyczne metody dla serwerów multi-user. Ok sprawdzę jak to się zda przy maszynie tego typu. Dzięki za zainteresowanie i oczywiście pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *gall wrote:*   

> Hmm czyli raczej klasyczne metody dla serwerów multi-user. Ok sprawdzę jak to się zda przy maszynie tego typu. Dzięki za zainteresowanie i oczywiście pomoc.

 

eee, do serwerow raczej sie nie ustawia preempta, hz daje sie na 100 albo 250 a planiste IO Deadline (chociaz ja wole CFQ). Serwery gier są na tyle wyjątkowe, ze najwieksza rolę gra niski czas reakcji.

----------

## gall

No fakt ale ostatnio mam do czynienia tylko z game-serverami albo vpn-serverami przez co trochę inna interpretacja  słowa zwykły  :Very Happy: 

----------

